# n mo



## ctm (Apr 24, 2014)

Any reports for bethany area?


----------



## nwmoshroomer (Apr 19, 2013)

I have had reports for the last week of people finding 1 to 2" morels. We've been pretty dry up until yesterday, rained all day. :-D I expect this next week to start finding nice flushes. Good luck


----------



## ctm (Apr 24, 2014)

Going up to Harrison county to turkey hunt anyone finding thing up that way?


----------



## nwmoshroomer (Apr 19, 2013)

Just now starting up here. Been hit and miss on finding nice ones, most of what I've found have been singles. I'm guessing middle of this next week. https://www.facebook.com/earl.groom.9 to see some of the photos of what I've found this year so far. Best of luck!


----------



## ctm (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks for the report nwmoshroomer looks like i picked the right week of vacation have you got much rain in the last few days


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

nwmo.,, were you the guy in the St. Joe newspaper article on morels in 2012, the early year? If you were I was the other guy they quoted. Ironic if so. We seemed to notice down here that there is a fine line just north of St. Joe where the big flushes are few north of so far. Size wise anyway. Was really cranking up last weekend and then the cold hit. Hope you have another great season again. If I remember you pick large poundage most years. Thanks for the info. and picture too. I hunt family land up that way and will be up visiting my mother in law Sunday. Hopefully I can snag a few of those beauties you found. Did the streams flood out up that way?


----------



## nwmoshroomer (Apr 19, 2013)

ctm: We've had some showers the last couple of days. Ground is wet, but not muddy. If your vacation is here this next week your SPOT on!! I would say starting Sunday, you will start finding the flushes of larger mushrooms. If ever need weather or anything else drop me a text 660-868-2855.

kb: lol...I thought maybe you was the other person in the article!!! No streams flooded (great news). I've only picked around 4 lbs so far this year, but from all my scouting(early season failures) it'll be a great year. One of my "Honey Holes" that produces around 40 lbs on average, I'm guessing will be over 60 lbs this year. I walked a deer path thru it Wed evening and all I seen was 1" morels everywhere. Will try to a short video and post it to my facebook if my phone will allow it.

Best of luck to all!!


----------



## ctm (Apr 24, 2014)

Nwmo thanks for the info can't wait to hit the wood good luck to you


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

nwmo, that is some welcome news after last year. I just about skipped N. Mo. due to a lack of morels, at least where I hunted. I may drop you a message sometime this week to compare infor. Good luck in the morning. It's box filling time.


----------



## nwmoshroomer (Apr 19, 2013)

Sorry that I hadn't posted for a couple days. Back to the work grind. This is my share from the 5th of May(Sunday), 12.5 lbs. Very poor year the last couple of years the same spots yielded around 80 lbs. I believe it's pretty much ended for us here in northern MO. But have to keep hope that the storms this Thursday may give one more little push.


----------



## nwmoshroomer (Apr 19, 2013)

<a href=""><img src="" alt="" /></a>


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

NW, the timing of the rain and temps. was screwed up again. there are some loaded elms up your way if you have the time to find them. the shade and wet areas are still good.


----------



## nwmoshroomer (Apr 19, 2013)

KB, Guess we're gonna have to get together sometime and exchange some knowledge. I've hit the elms, but with hardly any luck. The rains completely missed us last night up here, glad I didn't have my hopes up for a prolonged season.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

NW, Yeah the elms were not near as good as other years. They were real spotty to. But a few, it seems mostly on N. slopes have had descent numbers. I have not been back up that way since last Sun., and most were to small in the hills then, possibly to old now unless some new came up. Goofy year. I actually did much better down here around St. Joe even with all the people. Going north tomorrow to Iowa I think chasing the rains and work my way home. Wife says I can't come home until I pick 30 lbs. I could be in trouble. Lord send me loaded trees.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

NW, by the way that is still a real pretty mess of morels you picked there. I have driven an ungodly amount of miles this year and not picked any more than that in one place. So to me you had a great day. thanks for the infor. I'll let you know about Iowa.


----------

